# Best insurance for rideshare



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Ok, this post is only for those who currently HAVE rideshare insurance on their personal auto policy. To be clear, this is the added insurance that covers drivers during phase 1 of their being online with Uber/Lyft. Phase 1 is while having the app on and waiting for a ping. Apparently, regular insurance does not cover this phase (though it should, IMO).

What insurance company do you have? 
How much is the EXTRA coverage for rideshare? (Rideshare rider)
Does it cover you when using your vehicle more than 50% for rideshare?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> Ok, this post is only for those who currently HAVE rideshare insurance on their personal auto policy. To be clear, this is the added insurance that covers drivers during phase 1 of their being online with Uber/Lyft. Phase 1 is while having the app on and waiting for a ping. Apparently, regular insurance does not cover this phase (though it should, IMO).
> 
> What insurance company do you have?
> How much is the EXTRA coverage for rideshare? (Rideshare rider)
> Does it cover you when using your vehicle more than 50% for rideshare?


I think that's phase 2 because three phases.

1 Offline, on personal insurance (can be full or legal minimum)

2 Online, no trip (Uber copies some of personal insurance, thus need rideshare insurance to compensate to make it full insurance at this stage)

3 Online with trip accepted to end trip (commercial level insurance)

Just contact your personal insurance company and they add the rideshare to your present policy. It's not much.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I have Allstate currently. 

Had Erie before and they were great. Unfortunately they don't cover in my current state. Check if they service Alabama.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I think that's phase 2 because three phases.
> 
> 1 Offline, on personal insurance (can be full or legal minimum)
> 
> ...


So how much extra? What company are you with? These are my questions.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> So how much extra? What company are you with? These are my questions.


I won't answer that specifically since it's based on many factors specific to the driver. Best doesn't matter really, the coverage levels are the same, just a price difference perhaps.

Your rate depends upon ones area, zip code, driving record, accidents, amount of miles, vehicle year, make and model and so forth.

Since your current provider has all this and a payment history, likely cut you the best deal since they don't want to lose you.

Good luck


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I won't answer that specifically since it's based on many factors specific to the driver. Best doesn't matter really, the coverage levels are the same, just a price difference perhaps.
> 
> Your rate depends upon ones area, zip code, driving record, accidents, amount of miles, vehicle year, make and model and so forth.
> 
> ...


If I wanted to ask my current provider, I wouldn't have posted this thread...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jenga said:


> If I wanted to ask my current provider, I wouldn't have posted this thread...


Are you shielding pertinent information from your current insurance provider?...


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

USAA. Under $10/month for my Tesla Model 3.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Are you shielding pertinent information from your current insurance provider?...


You can lead the horse to water but you can't make him drink! 😂


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> If I wanted to ask my current provider, I wouldn't have posted this thread...


With all the driving you will be doing as Uber if you can't afford full insurance Plus rideshare insurance which is only a little bit more to cover what Uber's not covering then you shouldn't be driving because you're a threat to yourself and you're going to go bankrupt on your first f**** accident.

If you're not making more than $1 per odometer mile per day then you need to find some other sort of income because in your area it's not paying enough.

Ride sharing is supposed to be a means to allow people to take other people home from work and so forth in order to reduce gridlock, it's not meant to be a job or an income source of any substance.

There's a lot of hidden costs when ubering full-time repairs oil changes fluid changes car washes detail and so forth and of course taxes. You need to put 72 cents on a odometer mile into the bank for cost and replacement vehicle because they don't give Uber drivers loans cuz it's an unreliable income source unless you have other forms of income. So that means you have to buy your new vehicles in cash and you don't want to spend more than $20,000 because Uber's pay is so little. Uber is what's known as a cash flow business lots of money coming in lots of money going out but you get very little at the end and lots of surprises along the way expensive surprises.

You can call your provider and say hey I'm considering ridesharing how much is the ride share insurance how much is full insurance and so forth without committing to anything and telling on yourself.

You can also enable everything try out rideshare for a while see if it's going to make any money for you or not and if it doesn't you can call your insurance company and say hey scale me back.

Like I said before rideshare insurance is not that expensive and it's relative to the driver and the current policy they already have.

For instance I'm paying $1,600 a year for full insurance including rideshare which covers what Uber doesn't cover. However I've been with the same company for decades and I have a beautiful driving record safe driver and all this other stuff so I get all sorts of discounts.

Your personal insurance is only going to be in effect when you're offline. Uber copies the current coverage including comprehensive and collision but doesn't provide full insurance if you're online without a trip.


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Jenga said:


> Ok, this post is only for those who currently HAVE rideshare insurance on their personal auto policy. To be clear, this is the added insurance that covers drivers during phase 1 of their being online with Uber/Lyft. Phase 1 is while having the app on and waiting for a ping. Apparently, regular insurance does not cover this phase (though it should, IMO).
> 
> What insurance company do you have?
> How much is the EXTRA coverage for rideshare? (Rideshare rider)
> Does it cover you when using your vehicle more than 50% for rideshare?


what city?


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> Ok, this post is only for those who currently HAVE rideshare insurance on their personal auto policy. To be clear, this is the added insurance that covers drivers during phase 1 of their being online with Uber/Lyft. Phase 1 is while having the app on and waiting for a ping. Apparently, regular insurance does not cover this phase (though it should, IMO).
> 
> What insurance company do you have?
> How much is the EXTRA coverage for rideshare? (Rideshare rider)
> Does it cover you when using your vehicle more than 50% for rideshare?


I have State Farm. I honestly don’t know how much more my extra rideshare portion is. I’m guessing an additional $70 a month?

It doesn’t matter in the short term; if you are a driver, you’d better add that extra coverage yesterday.

When I first started driving, I did Lyft mostly; and some Uber. I didn’t worry with extra insurance as I’m an excellent driver in the big picture of things. Never had an accident except small stuff “others” did and they were of course found responsible and-their insurance paid.

Trying to make this short: I moved to Denver from Texas; I crossed a 4-lane street to turn left with a center turn lane at a point no one should be driving on (a lg suv was stopped across 2 lanes on left so there shouldn’t couldn’t be traffic) and when I crossed a Ford 350 was driving down that center lane past any turns that gave them any right to be there….. they hit me, cop barely listened to me, gave “me” ticket, treated him like a perfect gentleman, thus Lyft insurance took their word and wouldn’t fight for me. Their insurance agent sounded like some moron hanging out in a nasty mobile home park.

The deductible was $2500! I had no idea “any” insurance could have that high of deductible and “no” rent car, and my insurance couldn’t get involved. (I’d asked my insurance company 3x’s about needing extra insurance and they never would get back to me on it). No worries: I had never caused a wreck (my thoughts) and I didn’t this time either (didn’t matter as many Coloradans hate transplants from Texas and Uber drivers - at least in 2016)

Being from Texas and one “of those Uber drivers” matters not what I also did and came from - I was a moron Uber driver at that point in cop, other driver, and judge’s minds.

Worst experience of my life! Never thought I couldn’t trust the police to be honest with an honestly other driver’s mistake, but it happened.


----------

